# How to measure seatpost clamp size?



## Soccersmitty55 (Sep 8, 2010)

I want a QR seatpost clamp for my DMR Sidekick dirt jumper. How can I measure what size clamp I need? Should I measure the diameter of the seat tube, or should I measure the diameter of the seatpost?.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Soccersmitty55 said:


> I want a QR seatpost clamp for my DMR Sidekick dirt jumper. How can I measure what size clamp I need? Should I measure the diameter of the seat tube, or should I measure the diameter of the seatpost?.


ø of the seat tube I think... since the thickness varies from frame to frame.

David


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

David C said:


> ø of the seat tube I think... since the thickness varies from frame to frame.
> 
> David


Yes.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

bad mechanic said:


> yes.


 !


----------

